# 100' of 12'' culvert pipe needed



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys...not sure I can ask here for this but I am.

Needing 100 feet of 12 inch used culvert pipe...plastic, galvanized, stainless, steel, iron what ever....anyone have any..medium duty 

I can pick up up to 14 foot sections. 

pm or post here...thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Site one should have it, won’t be used though


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Site one should have it, won't be used though


Yeah I can find new through Menards and other sources Looking for someone who may have pulled up a some, had too much, or just sitting on some wanting to off it.

Thank you for your suggestion however !


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Yeah I can find new through Menards and other sources Looking for someone who may have pulled up a some, had too much, or just sitting on some wanting to off it.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion however !


Typically the contractors that tear the pipe out of a culvert etc will break them, Plastic will just snap off with the excavator and thumb. Try going to a big road reconstruction job where there putting in new utility's,

They got extra lengths or some they cut off. You could probably get some there at the completion when cleaning up. I got some good stuff off these jobs as the Contractors don't want to mobilize back to yard.

Some of the superintendents will take pipe home and run a CL add. Tough to find used pipe out of the ground. Good Luck


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Used is going to be hard to come by.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

:hammerhead:


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have it but not worth the drive to ny


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Since nobody has...I have to ask why used?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ponyboy said:


> I have it but not worth the drive to ny


Yeah NY is a bit far  But thank you for speaking up.

I know someone has a bunch laying about I hope to find him/her.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

m_ice said:


> Since nobody has...I have to ask why used?


The only reason I said used was to find some inexpensive. This is for a fellow from church he has a need and I am trying to help find some for him. You see he has a place that floods and raising 5 children whom he is dedicated and a lovely wife. I am hoping to find a way to have someone bless him. A good man.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

On a Call said:


> The only reason I said used was to find some inexpensive. This is for a fellow from church he has a need and I am trying to help find some for him. You see he has a place that floods and raising 5 children whom he is dedicated and a lovely wife. I am hoping to find a way to have someone bless him. A good man.


Gotcha...good luck!

Might try to get local supplier to donate?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

5 kids...I don't think he needs to lay any more pipe


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I did find a local add for some and at 1.25 a foot that is hard to beat.
Need to go look at it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> 5 kids...I don't think he needs to lay any more pipe


You're on a roll tonight...


----------

